# DA Stingray = Short Frame



## 60sstuff (Jun 10, 2022)

Good reference here.

I’ve seen a couple examples of DA Short Frame Stingrays over the decades and here is another one.

Most people are aware that the “Short Frame” ended at CA (March ‘65), but the Shorty frame continued into April of ‘65 on the Stingray.

From the serial number this bike looks to be around April 22-27 of 1965. Probably one of the last short frames.

Cool Sky Blue J-39.


----------



## Pbeno (Jun 11, 2022)

I have this DA lime shorty from Leathers bike shop. Does anyone know where it was located?


----------



## jammer (Jun 11, 2022)

I know there was a Leathers Schwinn in St. Joseph, Michigan, some of the bikes I find locally here in southwest Michigan are from there, including a '68 orange krate I picked up. I do not believe I have any now with the decal on them. Probably not the same place since you appear to be in Cali.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jun 14, 2022)

Here is a DA - April ‘65 long frame.

April was the overlap month of the Short frame and Long frame Stingray in 1965.


----------

